# Panasonic Lumix Fz 150 Or any other camera?



## pinga123 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have done some research on cameras available in 20k-24k range and i have got this beast.
I m getting good deal in zoomin.com for 22300 Even though flipcart is selling it at 24500 and it comes with 3 year warranty.

This is a feature rich and one of my friend already having older version on lumix .He is suggesting me to go with this.However many of my friends are suggesting to go with SLR and nikon ,canon brand.

I m mainly into micro photography and product photography.
I like the camera to be feature rich and should be able to capture best movement in my life too.

Please help me come out of the dilemma.

One of the main reason for buying this is .
Some people says if you want to learn photography better first go with bridged cameras and once you are comfortable (which may take 1 to 2 years ) go for SLR.
In below forum people are praising fz 150 over
Canon SX40 hs
sonyhx200v
nikon p510
panasonic fz150
canon sx240hs
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/158020-canon-sx40-hs-vs-sonyhx200v-vs-nikon-p510-vs-panasonic-fz150-vs-canon-sx240hs.html
Please suggest


----------



## sandynator (Jun 8, 2012)

Panasonic lumix are gr8 cameras but just go thru reviews first & decide for yourself.
Panasonic FZ150 review | Cameralabs

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ150 Review: Digital Photography Review

Canon SX 40 is equally good in image quality + 35x optical zoom @ 22300 on FK.

Also check sony HX100v @ 22.5k

Handle every camera & get a feel of it before buying . In my opinion go with  canon OR panny only which are best in P/s category & you won't regret later on.


what is good for me may not be suitable to you..

Best of Luck!!



pinga123 said:


> One of the main reason for buying this is .
> Some people says if you want to learn photography better first go with bridged cameras and once you are comfortable (which may take 1 to 2 years ) go for SLR.



To some extent but Not necessary....

  If that's the reason you can also get a full manual camera like canon sx 150 below 10k


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 8, 2012)

I m totally noob about the specifications but want to buy a good one at that price range shall i go ahead and buy fz150 over these cameras?

One more thing i m also into making video tutorial so camera with good video capabilities is added advantage.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 8, 2012)

Please avoid multiple threads...

Just Go to D N Road, Fort , Mumbai . There are many camera dealers. Handle all camera & strike a better deal from them.


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 8, 2012)

The first thread was for price discussion however sandy i m not sure which camera i shall look after so asking here a help.

Please help . What would be your choice if you want to buy a camera considering my requirements?


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are thinking of buying DSLR and choosing FZ150 only because of learning the basics of photography many would ask you to go for DSLR straight away and I feel the same. If you still wanna go for bridge, its FZ150. No need of dilemma.


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 8, 2012)

What benefits will DSLR provide over bridged ones @this point range?

And what benefits will bridged one provides over DSLR ?



nac said:


> If you are thinking of buying DSLR and choosing FZ150 only because of learning the basics of photography many would ask you to go for DSLR straight away and I feel the same. If you still wanna go for bridge, its FZ150. No need of dilemma.


Please suggest


----------



## sandynator (Jun 8, 2012)

If going straight away for DSLR's then Do not forget the added cost of lenses.

If bridge has to be my choice then *panasonic fz 150 Or canon sx40 * which has equally good image quality. canon has 35x optical zoom while panny has 24x. For me panny as its compact & easy to handle than canon[just my view pt.] I can compromise on optical zoom.

go thru cameralabs.com reviews of both + handle them personally & get the feel of it. Do not forget to visit D N Road, Fort. Also go to JJ Mehta at dadar west.

If first timer & serious about photography then my choice would be something like canon sx 150 or any full manual mode camera around 10k first for 2-3 yrs then switch to DSLR[this is just me]


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2012)

dslr will provide u a great pic quality with lot of details even at low light....which a p&s cam just cant

A superzoom will give u great zoom range and funky features like panoroma etc...a dslr owner have to spend lots of money on lenses 

a bridge cam can shoot macro,wide and zoim with same lens where in dslr u have to change lenses


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2012)

The major thing is you will have good IQ from DSLR and portability/zoom from bridge. You don't need to carry several lenses with you. In your case, learning curve will be the same for both the cameras.


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 8, 2012)

Will i be able to do micro photography with the default lense provided with DSLR or i need to buy one extra?
Will it fall under 22k-24k?

If this is the case i might shell out more than 24k for lenses .

Guys can you suggest me any good DSLR considering my requirement.It must be good one with in that price range and no other camera should come near to that one like fz150 is doing in that range.


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2012)

With kit lens you can get a decent macro even though your closest focus is not as close as bridge. DSLR users can clarify this.


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 9, 2012)

nac said:


> With kit lens you can get a decent macro even though your closest focus is not as close as bridge. DSLR users can clarify this.



Point taken now can u  list best dslr in this price range.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2012)

no bro u cant do macro with default lens...u have to spend lot of money more..12k more

for all in one purpose bridge cams r good and cheap....

in daytime bridge cams r as good as dslr but in lowlight bridge fails....

btw if u dont need big zoom then u can get advance point and shoot like panasonic lx5 or canon s100 nikon p7000


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> no bro u cant do macro with default lens...u have to spend lot of money more..12k more
> 
> for all in one purpose bridge cams r good and cheap....
> 
> ...


Can you throw in some models of DSLR as cheap and yet powerful as fz150.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2012)

dont make me laugh  the most basic Dslr which came 5-6 year old will be more powerful then fz150 in terms of focus speed, saving,clarity,iso etc

still u can consider d3100 and 1100D and also olympus EPL1 and sony nex3 etc which r all great.


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 9, 2012)

I got this one Canon EOS 1100D SLR is it worth buying.

Ok After comparing 1100D to D3100 .Nikon is a winner here.1
But the problem is D3100 is made in 2011 are there any improvement with new model of that series till now.

If not i will go for D3100 Considering DSLR factor and future customization.Please share your view on my choice .Budget is very strict < 24000.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2012)

u wont get d3100 under 24k but u may get the canon one....just for a start get anything comming in ur budget....in any case u have to spend on lenses later


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2012)

It seems you're nicely confused. For basic specification comparison click this link
Canon 1100D vs Panasonic DMC-FZ150

First clarify everything. So.... delay your purchase. I didn't think you would get confused this much when you started "urgent" thread.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2012)

nac everyone wants a dslr but nobody wants to buy additional lenses 

the cheapest superzoom lens combo is  18-55+tammy 70-300 di ld macro cost 14k and cover most


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought Fz 150 from zoomin.com but now the company is giving other brand pouch .
Can any one upload the camera pouch that comes with this camera?

Please help Its urgent..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2012)

congrats bro...its a superb cam


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 26, 2012)

Even I didn't get any pouch from Zoomin initially for my FZ150, I complained about it as the package contents mentioned free pouch. They had sent me this case after that.

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/300/1p1030192.th.jpg
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/9241/1p1030193.th.jpg


----------



## pinga123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for quick reply . They said they will give me genuine panasonic pouch so i m not going to settle on 
Lowepro Rezo TLZ 10 (Black)| ZoomIn.


I asked them to deliver this.
DMC-FZ150 | PRODUCTS | LUMIX | Digital Camera | Panasonic Global


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats...

If you don't think Lowepro is good, fine... Go ahead and ask for Original Panny case. If you're OK with lowepro, better keep. Panny's case doesn't seems to be that good. It just fits the camera. No extra partition or anything to keep your memory card, hood etc...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2012)

u r rejecting lowepro for a third party Panasonic bag  maybe its not a good idea


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 27, 2012)

pinga123 said:


> Thanks for quick reply . They said they will give me genuine panasonic pouch so i m not going to settle on
> Lowepro Rezo TLZ 10 (Black)| ZoomIn.
> 
> 
> ...




If they are offering you the Lowepro for free, I suggest you to take it. It's much better than the Pana one. And morever don't expect Panasonic to give the one's you linked as free, the free ones are cheap generic cases not the ones you think of 

Even I was offered the same lowepro rezo but they offered a discount price and not free, otherwise I would have grabbed it gleefully


----------



## pinga123 (Jul 2, 2012)

I m after genuine panasonic bag the one they offered me was not that good .


----------

